# Windsor music store in receivership - Liquidation starts Thursday



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

For any of you guys in the Windsor area Leone's Music World has been closed since September and is now in receivership. The liquidation starts Thursday!
I wish I could be down there to check it out but I can't make it. Perhaps someone here can snag a deal.
It's a big store that had a lot of gear. Not sure what will be available but I'd have liked to have had a crack at the sale. 
By the way I have no affiliation whatsoever, just thought my fellow gearheads in Southwestern Ontario might find it interesting. 

http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Leone+Music+World+receivership/5857332/story.html


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, Dan. I heard about this earlier today. I will be there when the doors open!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I may have dropped in there a few times when I was on the road. It was a fairly large store. Could be some deals there. Too bad that have gone under but a deals a deal


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be there as well and reply with a full report.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The whole family are scum, I can't say I'm hurt in the least by the news.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, the comments about the store owners seem nice. 

sigiifa

I wouldn't count on any deals to be had.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Andy said:


> The whole family are scum, I can't say I'm hurt in the least by the news.


If true, that may indicate why they are going under


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Andy said:


> The whole family are scum, I can't say I'm hurt in the least by the news.


Hey, you were not kidding. I doubt you will see any deals.



> WINDSOR, Ont. -- Leone's Music World, a fixture for local musicians since 1962 and the family business of convicted sex offender Carl Leone, has gone into receivership.The $800,000 worth of inventory will be sold off at between 40 and 70 per cent off at a courtappointed sale at the Dougall Avenue store Thursday morning."The sale is open to the public; it starts at 10 a.m. Thursday, most of the store is half price," said James Clark of Torontobased Hilco Asset Sales Canada, which is conducting the sale on behalf of the court.The company, owned by Reno Leone, was placed into receivership Sept. 27.Reno's son, Carl Leone, who worked at the store, pleaded guilty in 2005 to 15 counts of aggravated sexual assault for having unprotected sex with women who were unaware he was HIV-positive. He is currently serving an 18-year sentence at Warkworth Institution near Campbellford in eastern Ontario.Carl Leone is facing at least four $10-million lawsuits by women who became HIV-positive as a result of sexual contact with him.Philip Guinness of Grant Thornton, the accountancy firm overseeing the process, said he was unaware of any relationship between the lawsuits and the store going into receivership."This was strictly related to the numbered company operating as Leone's Music World," Guinness said. "It was strictly a business debt. It was a default. I have absolutely no knowledge of any of the stuff that has gone on. We have a court order, we are impressed with the obligation to garner and gather in and sell assets."Reno Leone could not be reached for comment.The sale will include electric and acoustic guitars, keyboards, pianos, drum sets, cymbals, percussion instruments, speakers, amps, mixers, microphones, harmonicas, guitar cases and strings, and wind instruments including horns, saxophones and flutes.The store was established in 1962 and at its peak had a staff of 15 and sales of $1.5 million.A news release from RG Advertising in Toronto says "unfortunately, recessionary times and familial problems meant that sales fell and the store closed forever in the fall of 2011."The two major secured creditors listed in the filing are the Royal Bank of Canada and Honda Canada Finance Inc.Unsecured creditors include the Canada Revenue Agency, EMD Music Inc., Enwin Utilities, the provincial Ministry of Finance and Northern Border Transit in Detroit.The exact amount of debts is unknown."At this point in time, the receiver has been unable to obtain the books and records of the company," says a court filing."No acknowledgment is made by the receiver concerning the amounts owing or the total amount due by the insolvent person."​
> 
> Read more: http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Leone+Music+World+receivership/5857332/story.html#ixzz1gZIbElnV​


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah... I grew up in Windsor and know of which Andy speaks. The owner treated us (at the time I was just a teenager) like an annoyance. We only wanted to check out the gear that admittedly we couldn't afford at the time but in time would be spending some serious cash on. Needless to say I've since spent that serious cash on gear and non of it came from them. Karma's a bitch.
I'd still like to be there to pick the bones though.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

800k isn't going to put much of a dent in $40million.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, here's how it shaped up on the first day...

http://blogs.windsorstar.com/2011/12/15/mob-mayhem-hits-leones-music-world/


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nothing but Junk! All chineese crap for the most part. There was one Taylor electric in there that looked like an LP profile, but had strat pups on it going for $1800.00. You would have got it for 50% off($900.00). And a couple of used QSC amps that were selling for new pricing at 40% off. Thats all I saw. This guy had a reputaion around town for being overpriced, pulling Fraudulent scams on his Keyboard Instruments, and chasing away young kids that entered his store that didn't look like they had any money. It looks like he emptied the store of any good stuff before he locked the doors and let the Banks deal with all the crap in the Liquidation sale today!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

urko99 said:


> Nothing but Junk! All chineese crap for the most part. There was one Taylor electric in there that looked like an LP profile, but had strat pups on it going for $1800.00. You would have got it for 50% off($900.00). And a couple of used QSC amps that were selling for new pricing at 40% off. Thats all I saw. This guy had a reputaion around town for being overpriced, pulling Fraudulent scams on his Keyboard Instruments, and chasing away young kids that entered his store that didn't look like they had any money. It looks like he emptied the store of any good stuff before he locked the doors and let the Banks deal with all the crap in the Liquidation sale today!


Keep your eyes out on the classifieds, the good stuff will start to appear once the dust settles, under an assumed name


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I know, I wouldn't put anything Past these guys.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

urko99 said:


> Nothing but Junk! All chineese crap for the most part. There was one Taylor electric in there that looked like an LP profile, but had strat pups on it going for $1800.00. You would have got it for 50% off($900.00). And a couple of used QSC amps that were selling for new pricing at 40% off. Thats all I saw. This guy had a reputaion around town for being overpriced, pulling Fraudulent scams on his Keyboard Instruments, and chasing away young kids that entered his store that didn't look like they had any money. It looks like he emptied the store of any good stuff before he locked the doors and let the Banks deal with all the crap in the Liquidation sale today!


I was in Windsor on business and had cleared my schedule to swing by the store around 10:00. The line wrapping around the corner of the building was somewhat disheartening and when the bingo guy kicked me out of his parking lot I decided that I didn't need another strat anyways. Hope you didn't waste too much time.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Keep your eyes out on the classifieds, the good stuff will start to appear once the dust settles, under an assumed name


Hmm....I wonder if BR bought all the good stuff first....


----------

